# TTOC Visit to Audi Germany PHOTOS ADDED



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

A trip doing the following route starting 26th August. We are visiting Neuschwanstein Castle (Remember Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?), Audi Ingolstadt, Audi Neckersulm, Quattro GMBH, and Abt Sportsline.

The plan is as follows:

Friday 26th August 1815hrs Speed Ferry Dover - Boulogne (Stay Overnight)
Saturday 27th August Leave Boulogne stopping in Reims for luch then onto Metz for overnight stop.
Sunday 28th August Leave Metz and make our way to Neuschwanstein for a two night stay.
Monday 29th August Day at Leisure with time to visit Abt and the famous castle.
Tuesday Leave for Ingolstadt and spend the day at Audi including a factory Tour.
Wednesday Leave for Neckersulm. Arrive lunchtime with the afternoon for a factory visit including Quattro GMBH.
Thursday Leave for Esch-sur-Sure in Luxembourg for overnight stay.
Friday Leave for Calais and ferry back to blighty around lunchtime OR join up with French for the Annual TT meet.

The following are already confirmed:

Steve, Caz & Natalie Law (TT Law) - A3
Dani & Ron Unwin (A3DFU) - TTC
Geoff & Adam Dunkley (Jagman) - TTC
Sue & Barry (Kit E Kat) - TTC

Anyone else like to join us for what will be a great trip?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds fantastic Steve, just wish I could join you!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come on, folks!!!!!!!!!

Steve is working day and night (I know this for a fact!!!!) to sort a super trip with vsits to not only the Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm plant but to some of the best areas in the German Alps.

Let's support him by making it a few more cars/people 

Can't wait, Steve!!! Even though I only got back from the continent a few hours ago where I visited the Berlin Audi Forum  8)

Wahoooo - just a few more days and we'll be off
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Again it seems like there's virtually no one left on this forum that will venture more that a few miles from home.

They can't know what they're missing. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Again it seems like there's virtually no one left on this forum that will venture more that a few miles from home.
> 
> They can't know what they're missing. :?


I agree with you, Paul :?

And what Steve is sorting is sooo much more economical than anything Audi UK or Audi Driver are offering!!!
And quite possibly a lot more fun too ... I know some of the routes, you see :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: and of course there is brillianTT company 
[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] :mrgreen:  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Er, could meet up in Munich??? IM HERE!!!!

Jae


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> Er, could meet up in Munich??? IM HERE!!!!
> 
> Jae


Hi Jae,

that's not far from Neuschwanstein/Hohenschwangau where we will be staying for 2 nights.
Why not PM/e-mail Steve = TT_Law for details


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Again it seems like there's virtually no one left on this forum that will venture more that a few miles from home.
> 
> They can't know what they're missing. :?


We planned our August holidays in January so this one is a bit late notice for us.... :? We did however drive 2700 miles around Europe in the first 2 weeks of Aug so would class that as more than a "few miles" :wink:

Enjoy your trip!

L


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know there's a view adventurous ones out hence the "virtually no one left" :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> We did however drive 2700 miles around Europe in the first 2 weeks of Aug so would class that as more than a "few miles" :wink:


Louise,
we beat you last year by 1300 miles :wink: :roll: 

4000 miles round trip of Europe and to the TT factory in Hungary  
Is this the most miles ever done on a "TT Cruise"???? I wonder :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Wish I could make this trip, but can't get the time off work this year...

Make sure you take plenty of photos though, and reserve a place for me next year!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > We did however drive 2700 miles around Europe in the first 2 weeks of Aug so would class that as more than a "few miles" :wink:
> ...


Ahhh but did you have 5 kids in the back?  :wink: :lol:

Thank heaven for portable DVD players


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


I'll have to pass on this one!

All I transported around for a good 3000 miles of the trip was a HUGHE garden gnome for my sister - yes, a graden gnome!!!!!
And an extra wheel/tyre for the last 1000 miles from Steve, who bought a new set of wheels at Abt :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now that we are back, I just like to say many thanks to Steve for organising this wonderful trip 

It was great to spend quality time in super good company, seeing all the lovely sights, climbing mountains to stand next to the mountain cross, hearing of summer tobogganing [spelling??] adult versus 4 year old (4 year old came out trumps!!), swimming in a cristal clear mountain lake, many super meals {oh, for this waist line!!} and of course the visit to Ingolstadt to see the Audi forum and A4 and TT assemley lines, not to mention all the Â£Â£Â£Â£s we've spent in the quattro shop :roll:

I'm looking forward to next year, when we'll do repeat trip  8)  
*To be announced soon - Watch this space !!!  *


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Where are all the pictures?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Coming soon


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Photos of parts of the trip can be found here:

http://photos.wanadoo.co.uk/album/1794769

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Great pics ,,, but what is Nat doing in Andy's yellow TTR :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

greaTT pictures, Steve  8)

I will sort mine soon ----------> but tonight I have Swissol Dave, Sue&Barry around


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Great pictures Steve, Barry sent some of ours to you because I cannot yet figure out how to post them - must be a Thursday thing!!!!

Fantastic time, cannot wait for next year

KiTTcaTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> cannot wait for next year
> 
> KiTTcaTT


Neither can I  8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome photos, what an incredible trip 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I still haven't done mine  
I hope I'll get some time at the weekend!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Top pics Steve... looks like you all had some serious fun!


----------

